# Negative Skill Assessment



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

I applied for a Vetassess skill assessment through my agent and got a negative outcome.

I need to apply for a reassessment directly - without the agent.

Is this possible?

Please help!!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Of course you can. But, applying again without addressing the reasons for rejection will likely lead to another negative outcome.


----------



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Thanks a lot.

I got a detailed explanation on the negative outcome.

My Concern is that I cant find the link to submit the additional documents for the reassessment as I did nt submit the initial application.

Your support is highly appreciated.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Ann Angel said:


> Hi Thanks a lot.
> 
> I got a detailed explanation on the negative outcome.
> 
> ...


Go to view submitted application. Now in the lower right corner you will see *options* click it and choose *create a reassessment*


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Ann Angel said:


> I applied for a Vetassess skill assessment through my agent and got a negative outcome.
> 
> I need to apply for a reassessment directly - without the agent.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity - did you use the services of a registered MARA agent? 

Occupation code?
Reasons for rejection?

Usually skills assessment bodies request additional information and if it's not provided within the requested timeframe, they might provide a negative outcome.


----------



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi... Thanks for the kind response!

Yes My agent is MARA agent.

And My occupation is Internal Auditor-221214

Reason for rejection is they say that tasks are not at the requires skill set. But genuinely I perform each and every task they have mentioned.

What Can I do about this? Please help. I m totally upset on the negative out come.


----------



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you so much on the information.

Can I submit a document addressing the issues raised in the detailed explanation provided on the negative out come ?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

> *
> Reviews, Reassessments, Appeals and Reissues*
> 
> If you disagree with your skills assessment outcome, there are a few different options available. You can:
> ...


https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...ns/reviews-reassessments-appeals-and-reissues

*"It is strongly recommended that you contact VETASSESS to discuss your assessment outcome before you lodge a request for reassessment."*

Email Vetassess and inquire them about how you should proceed.


----------



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for the valuable information provided.

Is there any other mail address other than vetasseses general e mail address?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Ann Angel said:


> Thank you so much for the valuable information provided.
> 
> Is there any other mail address other than vetasseses general e mail address?


Donot worry your email will be forwaded to concerned department/person and will be replied within 48 hrs (usually)…


----------



## Ann Angel (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you soo much!

What if, I submit a fresh application to vetassess independently, without going for a reassessment?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

This you have to discuss with Vetassess. But remember your application will only be positive if you provide solid proof of your claims. You can only change your occupation if your current job duties match with the new occupation selected or if you have other job experience which matches with the new occupation. Just drop them an email they will asnwer your every query.


----------



## shunamite (Jan 28, 2017)

Ann Angel said:


> Thank you soo much!
> 
> What if, I submit a fresh application to vetassess independently, without going for a reassessment?


Hi Ann Angel,

Did you manage to apply as fresh application instead of an reassessment?


Thanks,


----------

